

Bill Gates sceptical of Google's high altitude 3G network covering Africa + - nwatson
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/08/bill-gates-googles-loon-third-world-internet-project-wont-help-when-youre-dying-of-malaria/

======
nwatson
Bill believes Africa needs malaria treatment and other health and social
issues addressed above all. Perhaps so but Google's Loon project will bring 3G
to those needing access to better education and a better connection to markets
even in remote areas not served by the wired Internet. And lolcats. The
resulting economic benefit will do much for the health of Africans as well.

Besides, Loon isn't just for Africa. It will cover parts of South America,
Australia, New Zealand. The recent NPR or Marketplace interview looking at
Loon revealed an impressive project.

